# Considering Dodge 1500 Eco-diesel



## bowtechmadman (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone driving the Dodge 1500 Eco diesel? I'm in the market for a low mileage 2015/2016 4WD truck and am considering the Eco diesel for the fuel mileage and hopefully longevity. Thoughts?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2018)

bowtechmadman said:


> Anyone driving the Dodge 1500 Eco diesel? I'm in the market for a low mileage 2015/2016 4WD truck and am considering the Eco diesel for the fuel mileage and hopefully longevity. Thoughts?


You might try one of the Dodge diesel sites, mine are Cummins but I heard nothing bad about them. You have the Dodge haters that will chime in shortly.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm not brand biased...quality for a fair price is expectation. I've had Ford, Dodge, Chevy, Mercedes, VW and to the vehicle they have had their good/bad...in driveway now is a '09 Ford Flex (wife), '03 Ford 150 (daughter), '00 Mercedes E320 (my daily), 04 Dodge 1500 (my rust bucket do everything truck).


----------



## blades (Jul 26, 2018)

Jury is still out on these- not enough time , mileage and units in field- stateside.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 27, 2018)

My nephew is a Dodge truck mechanic and he says stay away from them. But, he is biased, he hates everything Fiat. Edmunds bought one and they sing pretty high praise for it. They said it honestly gets 27 MPG at 70 MPH. Their towing tests were with a car trailer with a car on it and got 14 MPG. They said expenses are a little high, filters and stuff was $700. But, they put 50,000 miles on theirs and had two years worth of scheduled maintenance in one year. I really wanted one, but Dodge quit making the club cab with the half back door. Now they have a short 4 door, but it has a center post. I have stuff that wont go in the back seat with a center post. So, I'm looking at the twin turbo F150, they still have the little half "jump" door. Plus the twin turbo 6 has almost 100 HP and 90 PF torque more than my 99 Ram 360. I have been seeing more of them since I've started looking. The thing I noticed is the duel exhaust. When I first started seeing them from the rear, I thought they were a Sport version of a V8. Then I saw the Eco logo and realized it was the diesel. So, there might be more of them than I thought. If you get one, keep us posted.


----------



## blades (Jul 27, 2018)

2018 fall was the original hipping date for the F150 diesel. there could be a few out there now. I think you are seeing more of the gas versions though. 

Still there ain't no replacement for displacement.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 27, 2018)

Sorry, I skipped from Dodge to Ford and back to Dodge. I think I've been seeing more of the Dodge Eco Diesel than I thought.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 28, 2018)

Today is the first time in a very long time diesel fuel cost the same price as gasoline. Normal is 25 cents a gallon more for diesel that gasoline and has been like that for a while.
You have to figure that price difference in when crunching numbers.

I am a Cummins guy have owned 3 includeing my current 04 3500.
but when I decide dto down size to a 1500 the fuel milage of the Eco diesel was not all that much gratter than the 5.7 Semi. when crunching the fuel price difference the edge went to ther Hemi by a whole nickle per gallon over all.

 Al


----------



## r black (Jul 28, 2018)

being the motor is a fiat made ...the fact you have to buy def fluid/on top of fuel ...and the cost of maintenance ... on on a small diesel motor.. I would stay away from all the small half ton and smaller diesel trucks ae: Colorado, 1500 ram and the f-150 ... if you buy diesel go with a full size ram/chevrolet just my 2 cents......


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 28, 2018)

I bet you can find a lot of information at Tubrodiesel.com

 Al


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm leaning toward the F150 twin turbo gas. I agree about the Fiat diesel. The only point I have is Edmunds speaks highly of the Ram/Fiat, and says it gets an honest 27/28 MPG. I have 2 friends with 2018 Hemi Ram 1500's, and they say the are only getting 17/18mpg highway. That's a big gap. When I had my diesel Golf I only got 36/38 MPG, my friends were getting over 50 mpg. The smart arse dealer said it was the way I drive. I drove 36 miles, all highway, all cruise control. I asked what to do to get better mpg. Hen i drove my daughters VW diesel while she was on vacation, and got 45 mpg. I've been afraid to get the diesel just to find out it doesn't live up to the window sticker. My next new truck will probably be my last, and I want an honest 20 on the highway. Ive got about 3 months till my wifes car is paid off. Then ill get serious about the numbers.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 29, 2018)

I am getting a hounest 21 with my 2016 1500 hemi ram. but it eruns on CC any time I am on a street/road with a Speet limit of 25 or above.

My 04 3500 Cummins is a 18 MPG truck same CC any time 25 MPH or above. 

 Al


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm the poster boy for mpg's. Every car I've owned I get better mpg's than the sticker says. All highway and all CC. Then my last 2 vehicles crashed on the posted MPG's. Now I'm gun shy. If I could get 21 out of a Hemi, I'd jump on it. I'll keep an eye on my 2 friends and see if they get better as they break in.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 3, 2018)

The MPG is what has me most interested. I know my 04 gets 12-14 mpg. 
I hear ya Joe they aren't all created equal...I miss my 2013 VW Jetta diesel I was pulling 43mpg w/ CC doing 75 on highway w/ standard trans.


----------



## r black (Aug 3, 2018)

the 2017 Ford F-150 3.5L eco-boost is getting 17-18 city and 28-ish hiway/freeway... near diesel like power.... First ford I have ever bought.... Still undecided if it will be the last.... they do have known issues with turbo and timing chain failures at or above the 70-80k mark I am still at 8k ...time will tell.....or more than likely it will be traded in before reaching that said mileage


----------



## blades (Aug 3, 2018)

both of those failures can mostly be traced back to too long between oil changes and improper oil filters ( i run3k between oil plenty dirty by then ) in my experiences with the 5.4's/5.0 as far as timing goes. VCT solenoids have extremely close tolerances internally- no margin for crud. Turbos -bearings and variable pitch vanes - bearings, need to let it idle awhile after running to bring temps down other wise you just plain cook them. vanes- need to open it uip once in awhile to blow the crud out and get the vanes to move full range.
problem with pcv and direct injection all makes, all that crankcase stuff ( running turbos increases the amount via blow by) gets dumped into the intake coating valves- nothing there to wash it off. At least with indirect injection ( ahead of the valves) they got a fuel wash. just my observations. Idea is good execution leaves something to be desired


----------



## ScooterInWI (Sep 12, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> My nephew is a Dodge truck mechanic and he says stay away from them. But, he is biased, he hates everything Fiat. Edmunds bought one and they sing pretty high praise for it. They said it honestly gets 27 MPG at 70 MPH. Their towing tests were with a car trailer with a car on it and got 14 MPG. They said expenses are a little high, filters and stuff was $700. But, they put 50,000 miles on theirs and had two years worth of scheduled maintenance in one year. I really wanted one, but Dodge quit making the club cab with the half back door. Now they have a short 4 door, but it has a center post. I have stuff that wont go in the back seat with a center post. So, I'm looking at the twin turbo F150, they still have the little half "jump" door. Plus the twin turbo 6 has almost 100 HP and 90 PF torque more than my 99 Ram 360. I have been seeing more of them since I've started looking. The thing I noticed is the duel exhaust. When I first started seeing them from the rear, I thought they were a Sport version of a V8. Then I saw the Eco logo and realized it was the diesel. So, there might be more of them than I thought. If you get one, keep us posted.


I had 2010 & 2012 F150 ecoboosts. Absolutely loved them. I miss them actually. If they put that in a F250 I'd buy another.


----------



## blades (Sep 12, 2018)

Put 10 K lbs behind the ecoboost and kiss any milage good by. I have a 16 escape 2.4 eco solid 29.5 mpg ( I drive 80 miles a day staight hwy) but toss a small trailer behind it and that drops to 15-18 mpg @70mph. on the other hand my 06 F250 5.4 will hang at about 12 with a 10k load and my 04 6.o f250 oil burner will do 15+ with same load ( both have 378 rears) I reiterate "no replacement for displacement". another note on the2.4 If I have trailer (6x10) and 1/3 cord load on it and maintain 75 mph i can get apx 20 mpg with little to no gear hopping by the tranny- drop to the 70 mph posted limit and it is shifting all the time trying to maintain the power band- mpg drops to 15.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 12, 2018)

Ended up not going with a truck and will keep my 02 Dodge for truck duty (rusty but just over 100K). I'm getting my wife's 09 Flex with 230K as everyday driver (I drive 40miles one way to work). We upgraded her daily to a '18 Nissan Armada that way family vacation's pulling the quad trailer it will handle it with ease and gas mileage won't hurt too bad since she only travels 10 miles a day round trip.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Sep 12, 2018)

The industry is moving toward small displacement turbocharged engines. I think most of it is driven by the quest for better fuel economy in the fleet not just a given vehicle. I remember the turbos from the 80s and 90s and most did not work out well in the gassers. Pretty much a standard now with any diesel.


----------



## blades (Sep 12, 2018)

And most of the small gassers as well. Now if they would just stop feeding the crud from the crankcase into the intake ahead of the valves life would be sweeter or at least filter it so it doesn't muck up the works in direct injection units.


----------



## ScooterInWI (Sep 13, 2018)

blades said:


> Put 10 K lbs behind the ecoboost and kiss any milage good by. I have a 16 escape 2.4 eco solid 29.5 mpg ( I drive 80 miles a day staight hwy) but toss a small trailer behind it and that drops to 15-18 mpg @70mph. on the other hand my 06 F250 5.4 will hang at about 12 with a 10k load and my 04 6.o f250 oil burner will do 15+ with same load ( both have 378 rears) I reiterate "no replacement for displacement". another note on the2.4 If I have trailer (6x10) and 1/3 cord load on it and maintain 75 mph i can get apx 20 mpg with little to no gear hopping by the tranny- drop to the 70 mph posted limit and it is shifting all the time trying to maintain the power band- mpg drops to 15.


You're absolutely correct on the mpg. Both of mine did really well empty, below 65mph, if you don't have a heavy foot. My foot is pretty heavy . After that any dreams of sipping fuel are gone.
On the power side 3.5 eco will run circles around the 5.4 any day. To be fair a 6sp tranny is a big advantage over a 5sp too. But there is a reason they dropped the 6.2 from the raptor in favor of the eco.


----------



## blades (Sep 13, 2018)

Really depends on what your use is. advertising hype is one thing real world ....... not about top hp, its about grunt all day long - year after year. 
Raptor - changes there I think are more along the line of making numbers fleetwise for the epa. and secondarily for the that particular market segment. I do not see ford sticking that 3.5 in the 2,3,4,5/50 lines.


----------



## ScooterInWI (Sep 13, 2018)

blades said:


> Really depends on what your use is. advertising hype is one thing real world ....... not about top hp, its about grunt all day long - year after year.
> Raptor - changes there I think are more along the line of making numbers fleetwise for the epa. and secondarily for the that particular market segment. I do not see ford sticking that 3.5 in the 2,3,4,5/50 lines.



Yeah, you're right on the super duty's. It'd maybe be alright in a 250, but that be it. It's an impressive little motor though. I haven't heard much, haven't looked either, as to longevity. My needs changed from an everyday driver/hunting rig that had to sometimes tow a bobcat to a wood hauler/farm truck with larger towing capacities. It gets beat to much to be a new truck, so I left the new F150's behind and moved on to bigger, stronger, uglier things. Currently a '98 dodge with a 12v Cummins. I do miss the drivability of the ecoboost though. It was a nice rig for what I needed at the time.


----------



## blades (Sep 13, 2018)

just recieved a note 2020 superduties 250up may have a new gasser 7.3L, 500 ftlbs torq weather that is an 8 or 10 unknown also weather turbo or not.


----------

